# Upgrading Roamio to 14TB



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Hi guys. I just purchased a 14TB 7200rpm CMR external hard drive from BB that I want to shuck and use MSTools to copy the 6TB drive that is currently to the new disk and then expand it.

Is this possible? Is there anything that I need to watch for? Is 7200rpm drive too hot for a Roamio?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

7200 RPM would run too hot.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> 7200 RPM would run too hot.


Ugh. I was hoping not to hear this. My only other option would be to keep using the 6TB drive and get a NAS to off-load my shows to but that is a very expensive alternative.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> 7200 RPM would run too hot.


How do 'we' know this? I understand it's assumed BUT if a 'full chassis Roamio' modifications for cooling wouldn't/shouldn't be an issue.

While it's certainly maybe not desired I don't know that using 'runs hot' could rule out it's usage.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

WVZR1 said:


> How do 'we' know this? I understand it's assumed BUT if a 'full chassis Roamio' modifications for cooling wouldn't/shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> While it's certainly maybe not desired I don't know that using 'runs hot' could rule out it's usage.


I appreciate the idea but I don't want to get into modding my Roamio.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

mrsean said:


> Hi guys. I just purchased a 14TB 7200rpm CMR external hard drive from BB that I want to shuck and use MSTools to copy the 6TB drive that is currently to the new disk and then expand it.
> 
> Is this possible? Is there anything that I need to watch for? Is 7200rpm drive too hot for a Roamio?


So what is the model number of the drive and how do you know it is 7200rpm.

How was the 6TB drive made.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

WVZR1 said:


> How do 'we' know this? I understand it's assumed BUT if a 'full chassis Roamio' modifications for cooling wouldn't/shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> While it's certainly maybe not desired I don't know that using 'runs hot' could rule out it's usage.


I run some 7200RPM drives in Roamios. Have not had any problems, no mods either. Not sure why it is "understood" 7200 runs too hot in a Tivo, is there a thread with actual data?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmbach said:


> So what is the model number of the drive and how do you know it is 7200rpm.
> 
> How was the 6TB drive made.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


You know over time I've done some research on large WD drives (8TB and up). From what I have found, it looks like pretty much all of them (the CMR drives), Red Plus/Pro, Purples, the "white labels" shucked from Easystores, are actually just Ultrastars with different firmwares. The Pros, best drives from quality control I assume, Red Plus or "normal" purple, next down in quality control tests, and the "white labels" probably low on the totem pole in quality tests, that's why they put 'em in the externals. Compare the R/N numbers on all the 14TB for instance, US7SAP140. Check the Reds (plus and pro), the purples, maybe even the golds, and the Ultrastar DC H530s. I think they all start as 7200RPM, even the ones that WD lists as 5400RPM, not sure if they "bin?" them down to 5400 or what. I could be wrong, if so someone let me know.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

mrsean said:


> Hi guys. I just purchased a 14TB 7200rpm CMR external hard drive from BB that I want to shuck and use MSTools to copy the 6TB drive that is currently to the new disk and then expand it.
> 
> Is this possible? Is there anything that I need to watch for? Is 7200rpm drive too hot for a Roamio?


I've done the shucks also, they seem to work fine in Roamios (8,10,12,14s, I have some of each). I just ordered another 14 with the current sale, hope it is the same drive it was last year, the helium CMR. We shall see. I don't think the Easystore 8s have helium anymore, not sure about 10s and 12s.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'll get the 14TB drive a try in my Roamio. 

Do I have to do the 3.3v mod trick?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

mrsean said:


> Thanks guys, I'll get the 14TB drive a try in my Roamio.
> 
> Do I have to do the 3.3v mod trick?


The Tivo itself does not need it. But when doing the copy/expand you might, depends on your computer. Have you shucked it yet? Do you have a picture of the drive itself? Am curious if same model as last year.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

mrsean said:


> Hi guys. I just purchased a 14TB 7200rpm CMR external hard drive from BB that I want to shuck and use MSTools to copy the 6TB drive that is currently to the new disk and then expand it.
> 
> Is this possible? Is there anything that I need to watch for? Is 7200rpm drive too hot for a Roamio?


You might want to consider holding off opening the 14TB until Black Friday BB sale is announced. Every year they seem to have a slightly larger Easystore on sale for Black Friday. Last year was 14TB. So I was hoping they might do a 16 or 18 this year. Maybe they had this early sale on the 14 to clear some out before doing a 16 or 18 on actual Black Friday. So even though I ordered a 14 I am going to keep it sealed until I see the actual BF sale, if they have a 16 or 18 at a really good price I will buy and return the 14. Should know soon.................


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

tommage1 said:


> The Tivo itself does not need it. But when doing the copy/expand you might, depends on your computer. Have you shucked it yet? Do you have a picture of the drive itself? Am curious if same model as last year.


I haven't shucked it yet but I found a photo of the bare drive here:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/o7fmhx



tommage1 said:


> You might want to consider holding off opening the 14TB until Black Friday BB sale is announced. Every year they seem to have a slightly larger Easystore on sale for Black Friday. Last year was 14TB. So I was hoping they might do a 16 or 18 this year. Maybe they had this early sale on the 14 to clear some out before doing a 16 or 18 on actual Black Friday. So even though I ordered a 14 I am going to keep it sealed until I see the actual BF sale, if they have a 16 or 18 at a really good price I will buy and return the 14. Should know soon.................


I am okay with 14TB. That is already more than 2 twice the space that I currently have on the Roamio and the price I paid, $181 w/tax is descent.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

mrsean said:


> I haven't shucked it yet but I found a photo of the bare drive here:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/o7fmhx
> ...


I checked the 14TB I got last year from an Easystore, model WD140EDFZ. Yours seems a bit different but drive LOOKS the same. FYI Crystal Disk shows RPM as 5400. However if I am right about these actually being Ultrastars (based on the R/N number) it started as a 7200 and they somehow toned it down to 5400. There was a discussion on that somewhere in TC, guy said you get the disadvantages of a 7200RPM drive like noisier without the benefits 

As for price, where did you get it for $181 with tax? Current BB sale is $199.99 plus tax, about $30 more (that is what I paid for the one I just bought). For your price doubt even a great sale on 16 or 18 would be better, for me it might.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

mrsean said:


> I haven't shucked it yet but I found a photo of the bare drive here:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/o7fmhx
> ...


Never mind, I think I see how you got the discount, a recycle thing?


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

tommage1 said:


> Never mind, I think I see how you got the discount, a recycle thing?


Yeah. The BB 15% storage recycling program.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I just read that I cannot use mfscopy on a drive larger than 4TB so how do I clone my 6TB drive to the 14TB drive? I don't have a dock. Is there a way to do to the copy with just a PC?

Edit: i am going to use Clonezilla
Edit 2: Clonezilla failed immediately so I switched to dd. The copy took 10 hours and works!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

DIY 10TB Roamio


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> DIY 10TB Roamio


Yes. I am using that thread as a guide. Thanks.

Edit: And like that, I am done. I went from 79% used on the 6TB drive to 34% on the 14TB drive. Yay.

Thanks again everyone for your guidance!


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Unfortunately, I seem to have lost my cablecard pairing as the screen keeps popping up.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I am all good now. Verizon told me that Data ID changed when I switched hard drives. That didn't happen when I went from the original 3 to 6TB drive. I wonder if Tivo changed something is later updates to cause this.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

mrsean said:


> I am all good now. Verizon told me that Data ID changed when I switched hard drives. That didn't happen when I went from the original 3 to 6TB drive. I wonder if Tivo changed something is later updates to cause this.
> View attachment 64377


That's strange, you did a copy/expand to the 14TB using MFS Tools? Should have maintained CC setting. Unless you did a clear and delete or ran guided setup? As I mentioned I have a library of drives for a couple of my Roamios, all drives created from the originals (no clear and deletes or guided setups) and they were all fine when swapping around. Guess I should test, normally only using one per Roamio, the mains, others mostly for storage.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

tommage1 said:


> That's strange, you did a copy/expand to the 14TB using MFS Tools? Should have maintained CC setting. Unless you did a clear and delete or ran guided setup? As I mentioned I have a library of drives for a couple of my Roamios, all drives created from the originals (no clear and deletes or guided setups) and they were all fine when swapping around. Guess I should test, normally only using one per Roamio, the mains, others mostly for storage.


Only the expand utilized MFSTools, but I am not sure if it caused the unpairing. While I did the copying, I put the original 3TB back in the Roamio. I can't really be certain but I seem to recall the cablecard pairing screen started showing up then. That why I speculated if there was some change in the Tivo software. i used MFSTools to go from the 3TB to the 6TB without any pairing issue in the past.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

mrsean said:


> Only the expand utilized MFSTools, but I am not sure if it caused the unpairing. While I did the copying, I put the original 3TB back in the Roamio. I can't really be certain but I seem to recall the cablecard pairing screen started showing up then. That why I speculated if there was some change in the Tivo software. i used MFSTools to go from the 3TB to the 6TB without any pairing issue in the past.


I see, perhaps after you went from the 3 to the 6 maybe something changed over time, you got a new cable card or did a clear and delete or a guided setup on the 6. So clone/expand of the 6 to the 14 is fine, but when going back to the 3 if something was done over time to the 6, the 3 may have lost the pairing. Regardless, all good now  I did another one myself in the past week or so, cloned/expanded a 4 to a 10, did the clone in a dock, then 3 adds and add fixes using MFST. Is up and running with no issues. Good luck with your 14, should last a long time being a good quality CMR 3.5 drive. May outlast Tivo as a company.....................


----------

